# Check engine light, low oil pressure, service stabiltrac oh my



## wiccanjs1984 (Jun 8, 2020)

One month ago my 2015 Chevy Cruze 1LT started having issues. I financed the used car 8/29/19 and it had just under 80,000 miles on it. I replaced all 4 tires tires on it two days later due to three of them being bad. Towards the end of April while I was out of work the check engine light came on along with the service stabiltract. The code it threw out basically said the ignition coil needed to be replaced. We got an off brand ignition coil and autolite spark plugs and fixed the problem ourselves. Car worked for forty minutes before low oil pressure light came on followed by engine light and stabiltract. Took the car to Firestone. They said we needed an O2 sensor and ignition coil. They replaced sensor, so I was told but they didn't charge me since it didn't fix the problem, and we bought an AC Delco ignition coil. Problem persisted so we took the car to our local Chevy Dealer. At this point the car is under 95,000 miles.

Dealer service center says needs a new ECM and ignition coil. Costs just under $1,000.00. I pick the car up and drive twenty minutes to get to my house. Didn't make it. Low oil pressure light comes on along with the other lights mentioned previously then becomes undrivable as I headed back to dealership leaving me stranded on the side of the highway. Thankfully my husband was following me. Dealer towed it back.

Service center says the wiring harness to the PCM needs replaced and replaces my spark plugs with factory ones along with again replacing the ignition coil. Costs $387.00. Check engine light comes on before I get to the highway to get home. I go home anyway and take the car back the next day. Needs O2 sensor. Costs $213.00. Picked the car up Friday 6/5/20. Works great the rest of Friday, Saturday and gets me to work on Sunday, no codes to read.

Sunday morning I was going to run a quick errand for work that would take less than 15 minutes. I don't make it down the driveway before reduced engine power warning comes on along with service stabiltract! Spent $1,600.00 in two weeks to fix this car! Now the car is stuck at my job since it won't go over 5 mph and my job is forty-five minutes away from the dealer that's been working on it. I am now without a car at all since the dealer has my husband's chevy volt to replace the caliper and brakes.

Why is it that every time one thing is fixed another thing breaks?! I have no more money to put into this **** car and clearly even the dealer isn't fixing the main problem!

Will this car ever stop bleeding money?!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

wiccanjs1984 said:


> Now the car is stuck at my job <snip>
> ...and clearly even the dealer isn't fixing the main problem!


I think the dealer needs to come tow it back to his place and fix it on his nickel. He's tried to fix it 3 times now, and it's still not right. So you shouldn't have to keep paying more - you've already paid to fix it - they need to step up.

Doug

.


----------



## Heavyhitter (Jun 12, 2021)

wiccanjs1984 said:


> One month ago my 2015 Chevy Cruze 1LT started having issues. I financed the used car 8/29/19 and it had just under 80,000 miles on it. I replaced all 4 tires tires on it two days later due to three of them being bad. Towards the end of April while I was out of work the check engine light came on along with the service stabiltract. The code it threw out basically said the ignition coil needed to be replaced. We got an off brand ignition coil and autolite spark plugs and fixed the problem ourselves. Car worked for forty minutes before low oil pressure light came on followed by engine light and stabiltract. Took the car to Firestone. They said we needed an O2 sensor and ignition coil. They replaced sensor, so I was told but they didn't charge me since it didn't fix the problem, and we bought an AC Delco ignition coil. Problem persisted so we took the car to our local Chevy Dealer. At this point the car is under 95,000 miles.
> 
> Dealer service center says needs a new ECM and ignition coil. Costs just under $1,000.00. I pick the car up and drive twenty minutes to get to my house. Didn't make it. Low oil pressure light comes on along with the other lights mentioned previously then becomes undrivable as I headed back to dealership leaving me stranded on the side of the highway. Thankfully my husband was following me. Dealer towed it back.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am a retired auto repair professional. I recommend contacting BAR (Bureau of Automotive Repair)


----------

